# Telefonanruf mit Java absetzen?



## comeon (14. Feb 2007)

Hallo!
ich möchte gerne über ein Java - Programm einen Anruf an eine bestimmte Nummer absetzen, die im Java - Programm eingegeben wird. 
gibt es da eine Lösung, die unabhängig vom Hersteller den Anruf tätigt?


----------



## HoaX (18. Feb 2007)

kannste relativ einfach über capi machen. z.B. mit der library von mms-computing.co.uk, sin auch beispiele enthalten


----------



## Gast (20. Feb 2007)

CAPI für J2ME? Wo gibts das? mms-computing.co.uk bietet sowas jedenfalls nicht an.


----------



## HoaX (27. Feb 2007)

oh, dass hier me is hab ich natürlich souverän überlesen


----------



## DP (27. Feb 2007)

geile kiste! kann ich nen autodialer für dsds coden :lol:


----------



## The_S (26. Sep 2007)

Midlet#platformrequest ("tel:+4917612345678");


----------

